# Mike Barham



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

Mike; Sir; I see you've changed your picture and clothes. Does that mean your on your way :mrgreen:HOME:smt033 
Thanks for your service.:mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

neophyte said:


> Thanks for your service.:mrgreen:


+1,000,000

-Jeff-


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike what size are your hands? I'm getting you a pair of those APC gloves when you get back.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the good thoughts, fellows! We'll be leaving theater in about mid-March.

That's actually still my duty uniform in the pic. I'm wearing part of the very excellent new ECWCS ("Extreme Cold Weather Clothing System"). It's a nice fleece jacket with velcro spots for nametapes and rank.

I wear size 10 gloves. Hold your jokes about guys with small hands, please. :mrgreen:


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank you for your service and devotion to our country.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I look forward to a new sig pic of you in your civvies: Bermuda shorts and torn T-shirt, pushing a lawn mower :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> I look forward to a new sig pic of you in your civvies: Bermuda shorts and torn T-shirt, pushing a lawn mower :smt023


My house features "desert landscape." I don't even own a lawnmower. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Even better. Then a shot of you on a lounge chair sipping a tall cool one would work.

We should start a thread for suggestions for your civilian sig pic! :smt033


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> We should start a thread for suggestions for your civilian sig pic! :smt033


Go for it. I will do whatever the people demand. Assuming it's legal. ;-)


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Go for it. I will do whatever the people demand. Assuming it's legal. ;-)


HERE IT IS:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=12298


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I wear size 10 gloves. Hold your jokes about guys with small hands, please. :mrgreen:


So is that a S, M, L, XL...?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> So is that a S, M, L, XL...?


In Mechanix brand, it's a large. It's funny, because if my hands are "large," the Mechanix "small" must be made to fit female midgets.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> In Mechanix brand, it's a large. It's funny, because if my hands are "large," the Mechanix "small" must be made to fit female midgets.


:anim_lol: I'm only laughing because it's true and I find it funny as well. Although, my problem is usually that I have shorter fingers but a wider hand. I guess I'm just weird.

-Jeff-


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey Mike, 

Good job with the sig picture change. Gives more of a good natured friendly welcome from a guy who happens to be in the Army vs. the old one that seemed to encourage the mall ninjas to "strap on yer ACU combat underrooos and lets spank it to gun porn."


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

*keep you heads ringing*

I just would like to say thanks to all of our active duty troops that are away from there homes and loved ones,thank you & god speed!!!!!!!


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> :anim_lol: I'm only laughing because it's true and I find it funny as well. Although, my problem is usually that I have shorter fingers but a wider hand. I guess I'm just weird.
> 
> -Jeff-


I have the same problem. If a glove fits my palm, the fingers are a tad too long. If the fingers are the right length, it's too tight. BUT NOT WITH THE APC GLOVES!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Keep your head down until you're on that big bird home and then welcome back and thank you for your service.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> :anim_lol: I'm only laughing because it's true and I find it funny as well. Although, my problem is usually that I have shorter fingers but a wider hand. I guess I'm just weird.
> 
> -Jeff-


And here jeff you have hit upon my MAJOR problem with most gloves. Darn 3 sizes fit all things. I usually go med because of that


----------

